# Small business server



## fred974 (Sep 9, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering if anyone is aware of a BSD project offering ''ready to go' small business packages. Something similar to the Zentyal project.

Thank you all in advance.

Fred


----------



## Oko (Sep 10, 2014)

I have no idea what is "Microsoft Small Business Server". Exchange is the Microsoft Mail server.   IX systems will be happy sell you per-configured FreeBSD based servers. I am aware of http://mailserv.github.io/ pre-configured Postfix on OpenBSD but to be frank with you the person who doesn't understand how a mail server works and can't configure mail server has no business running one. I was happy to outsource mail server for our lab (circa 100 users) to the IT services at our university. If you need bunch of business e-mail accounts consider buying them from one of commercial vendors. In the long run will be far cheaper than running something you have no clue about.

FreeNAS is an excellent ready to go file server. I have two large file servers running FreeNAS. However certain level of familiarity with UNIX, FreeBSD, and ZFS in particularly is expected. pfSense is ready to go firewall, VPN, DHCP server solution. I am not aware of ready FreeBSD based LDAP server or for that matter monitoring solution. 

I will be frank with you. I am not big fun of Turn-Key Linux appliances.  A quick look at Zentyal suggests that it is pre-configured all in one crap. One could set up all those things you want in about a week and then just charge you 5-10 h a week for consulting.


----------



## fred974 (Sep 10, 2014)

Thank you very much for your advise @Oko.

It*'*s appreciated


----------

